# Alright, who's got the sig virus?



## fanboy2000 (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, that sure was some mystery! It's good I know to look at the location bar on my browser.  

28245 posts away from beating Crothian.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think I've avoided it so far.


----------



## FireLance (Apr 1, 2005)

I had it for a while, but I *think* I've managed to de-infect myself.  

Of course, now that I've confessed, I'm sure some mod will just put it back.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 1, 2005)

There is no virus...there is bliss spreading, however. Pure bliss. Follow the Mystery Forum for the key to ultimate bliss and oneness.


----------



## GimbleRaulnor (Apr 1, 2005)

Heh... neat


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Why Crothian?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2005)

*cough, hack, wheeze*

What is this sig virus you speak of?


----------



## GimbleRaulnor (Apr 1, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *cough, hack, wheeze*
> 
> What is this sig virus you speak of?




Check people's sig


----------



## Gulla (Apr 1, 2005)

Let's just say that some of us are a bit slower than others to catch on to the joke... 

Håkon 
looking for the mystery faaaaaar to much


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome.  I'm 28+ THOUSAND away from catching up to Crothian.  Reminds me of the thread someone started claiming he's going to beat Crothian.  I am NEVER going to bother trying to catch up.  I'd have to do like a thousand a day to catch up to him within the month of April.  Hmmm, April Fool's Day, anyone?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I wonder what the Signature Virus 1.0 consisted of.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 1, 2005)

Or 1.5


----------



## GimbleRaulnor (Apr 1, 2005)

I almost clicked it.. again


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Or 1.5



Well, a lot of people can't tell the different between the two, I'm sure.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 1, 2005)

Been there, done that. Although it _was_ pretty funny having a couple of (umm...thirteen...) extra sig lines.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 1, 2005)

or sigvirus 1.0 Skills & Options


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

So far, Jodjod is winning for most Sig Viruses.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Why Crothian?



... Because he's at the top?


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 1, 2005)

> So far, Jodjod is winning for most Sig Viruses.




Does the person with the most Sig Viruses win anything?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Does the person with the most Sig Viruses win anything?



Yep.  



Spoiler



Well, why not?  How about applause?


----------



## FireLance (Apr 1, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> or sigvirus 1.0 Skills & Options



Sigvirus 1.0 was hopelessly unbalanced! Sigvirus 2.0 is a vast improvement, and I'll be sticking with it until sigvirus 3.0 comes out. I've heard it will be soon .


----------



## jonesy (Apr 1, 2005)

FireLance said:
			
		

> Sigvirus 1.0 was hopelessly unbalanced! Sigvirus 2.0 is a vast improvement, and I'll be sticking with it until sigvirus 3.0 comes out. I've heard it will be soon .



Just wait till Diaglo shows up and claims his love of the Original SigVirus.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Just wait till Diaglo shows up and claims his love of the Original SigVirus.



... What, the original Beta?


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 1, 2005)

The name Jonesy reminds me of my friend's cat.  It was an evil cat and we called it the Devil Cat.  He claimed the cat merely didn't like strangers and was good the rest of the time, but none of us had any proof of that.  [Don't mind me]



> Originally posted by *jonesy*
> Just wait till Diaglo shows up and claims his love of the Original SigVirus.



Awww, I musta missed it.  I can't support my love for something I've never seen...


----------



## jonesy (Apr 1, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> The name Jonesy reminds me of my friend's cat...



Was it named after a certain orange movie kitty or was that just a coincidence?


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 1, 2005)

> Originally posted by *jonesy*
> Was it named after a certain orange movie kitty or was that just a coincidence?




Actually, I'm not sure where the name came from.  I think it was asked a long time ago, but I forget.  I'd ask him, but he's gone into the army and doesn't have internet access atm.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 1, 2005)

So... what does _Crothian_ have in his post count?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 1, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> So... what does _Crothian_ have in his post count?



 0 fewer than Crothian.

Watch him closely, though...if it hits -1, the world is about to end.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Woot...I was winning at one point. 

Oh yeah, and all hail Crothian!


----------



## hong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sigvirus my ass.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Awesome.  I'm 28+ THOUSAND away from catching up to Crothian.  Reminds me of the thread someone started claiming he's going to beat Crothian.  I am NEVER going to bother trying to catch up.  I'd have to do like a thousand a day to catch up to him within the month of April.  Hmmm, April Fool's Day, anyone?



 I think not thinking much about Crothian's post count _at least_ until yours has surpassed all others' is key.


----------



## Samuel Leming (Apr 1, 2005)

Um... UhOh


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 1, 2005)

Naughty virus.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

And so it begins...


----------



## rom90125 (Apr 1, 2005)

spreading the sickness one post at a time...


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 1, 2005)

I think hong cheated in his signature.  He just wants to win the prize for having the most virusated signature.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Sig Virus 1.0 was a very real attack by someone else at the WotC site. It deleted your sig. Since folks keep important stuff in their sig very few folks were enamoured of the joke. Also, it made bogus posts which spammed up the boards something awful.

By comparison - this appends a line to your sig without erasing it.


----------



## GimbleRaulnor (Apr 1, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Sig Virus 1.0 was a very real attack by someone else at the WotC site. It deleted your sig. Since folks keep important stuff in their sig very few folks were enamoured of the joke. Also, it made bogus posts which spammed up the boards something awful.
> 
> By comparison - this appends a line to your sig without erasing it.





Funny though, that you've got the virus yourself


----------



## diaglo (Apr 1, 2005)

The Original Sig is the only true virus. All the other versions are just poor imitations of the real thing.  

my hat of version 0.2 knows no limits


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

*bashes diaglo over the head*


----------



## Umbran (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey, that's kinda witty.  I like it


----------



## Ferret (Apr 1, 2005)

I think I have it as well, not as badly as some though.....


----------



## sullivan (Apr 1, 2005)

GimbleRaulnor said:
			
		

> Funny though, that you've got the virus yourself




The Virus talks to me in my sleep. It says "All Your Sig Are Belong To Us."


----------



## Krieg (Apr 1, 2005)

I have no idea what you are talking about. fnord


----------



## GimbleRaulnor (Apr 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you are talking about.




*smile*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 1, 2005)

I know it's bad for me, but I just can't help myself. I have to keep going back for another fix...


----------



## Liolel (Apr 1, 2005)

The sig virus seems to be spreading quite fast. It's even got me.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 1, 2005)

*Ding* 
*Smack*

You've now been infected. Prepare for assimilation...


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Apr 1, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> *Ding*
> *Smack*
> 
> You've now been infected. Prepare for assimilation...




Drat.

Now I'm assimilated.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

The sig virus is your friend.  Embrace the sig virus.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 1, 2005)

Braiiiiiiins...






...well, we were all thinking it.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 1, 2005)

And I just noticed the 'fewer points than Crothian' thing.

And what's the deal with airplane peanuts?


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 1, 2005)

And  I was disappointed that the front page blub about the bulletin boards was overly simple and not all that creative for April 1st.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Damn - I HAD to click it! Let's see if I have it...


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 1, 2005)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> Damn - I HAD to click it! Let's see if I have it...





DAMN!  Unlceaan!


----------



## Torm (Apr 1, 2005)

I clicked on it. No big deal.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you Torm, for healing me my sig virus! 

ALL HAIL TEH MIGHTE TORM!


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 1, 2005)

And sometimes I have a sig, sometimes I don't.


----------



## tarchon (Apr 1, 2005)

Feh, sig viruses are a myth.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 1, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Feh, sig viruses are a myth.




Like the Boogeyman or Michael Jackson.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 1, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> Sigvirus my ass.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Alhazred (Apr 1, 2005)

Must... disinfect... computer... before... virus... corrupts... world... *poors bleach on computer*  Ahhh, much better.  No, wait!  It's still there!  There truly is no escape.


----------



## GimbleRaulnor (Apr 1, 2005)

Whoaa!


There's a version 3 now? :S


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 1, 2005)

<~~~ Suckered in by the "Mystery Forum"

 :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*designates Mystery Forum for his Dodge*


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Apr 1, 2005)

Dang it


----------



## BOZ (Apr 1, 2005)

so, does trying to get rid of it only make it worse?


----------



## Sammael (Apr 1, 2005)

Like gods, archfiends are also unaffected by sig virii.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Apr 1, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> so, does trying to get rid of it only make it worse?




Nope


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

If you click on the link a lot, it'll go away.


----------



## PapersAndPaychecks (Apr 1, 2005)

Just checking to see if I've cured it...  yup.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Apr 1, 2005)

I always practice safe posting.


----------



## jester47 (Apr 1, 2005)

I prolly got it,


----------



## jester47 (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah got suckered by the mytery forum and looked down as it was loading and saw the virus thing going on.  Ack. 

Aaron.


----------



## jester47 (Apr 1, 2005)

Virus gone?

test test test
yup yup yup


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 1, 2005)

*Testing secret anti-sig protector*

YES!!!!


----------



## Temprus (Apr 1, 2005)

Sig test! 

Edit: Weird, it seems to appear and disappear from my sig  I only clicked the Mystery Forum once!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I always practice safe posting.





Remember, iyou haven't just posted in each thread you've posted in, but you have posted in each thread someone else that posted in that thread has posted in......


----------



## Greylock (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Remember, iyou haven't just posted in each thread you've posted in, but you have posted in each thread someone else that posted in that thread has posted in......




Ohmigawd, I feel so dirty now...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 2, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Does the person with the most Sig Viruses win anything?




Then win............. ::drumroll::................ MORE VIRUSES!!!


----------



## Ashardalon (Apr 2, 2005)

GimbleRaulnor said:
			
		

> Funny though, that you've got the virus yourself




He propably tested it.

Hmm, there was a version of teh sig viruz that had to be copied manually. Was that the 0.5 beta, or the 1.5 nerf?


----------



## possum (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm infected as well.  I hope they don't take this away after April 1st...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 2, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I clicked on it. No big deal.





Damn paladin!


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 2, 2005)

I spend all my life avoiding unsanitary message boards, and look what happens!

I was young and thought I was invincible...but the sig virus got me. I only hope I can survive.

Aaaahh! I'm hallucinating! Bart Simpson in hiding in the off-topic log...wearing some kind of hat!


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 2, 2005)

Hot bleach seems to do the trick. But Bart is still hiding in the logo...I think it's the bleach fumes this time...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 2, 2005)

Spreading the disease.


----------



## Krug (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm infected. Who do I sue?


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 2, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> I'm infected. Who do I sue?




I don't know. We should file a class-action. We'll have to pay less in lawyer fees.


----------



## Dakkareth (Apr 2, 2005)

*test*


----------



## caudor (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh no, I've got it.  OK, maybe I should fire up my Mac.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 2, 2005)

The sig virus and it's supporting bbcode has been removed. I leave it to you guys to clean up your own signatures, especially those that make the screen scroll.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 2, 2005)

I think I'm gonna leave mine.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 3, 2005)

EDIT: I hope my Sig anti-virus is doing the trick


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 3, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The sig virus and it's supporting bbcode has been removed. I leave it to you guys to clean up your own signatures, especially those that make the screen scroll.




I cleaned mine but now my sig won't show up at all!  And I know I still have one, I can edit it and look at it in the edit just not see it when I post.  Aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 3, 2005)

Oooo....Michael is god, I just have to write a post complaining and then when I post it it fixes it's self....ALL HAIL MICHAEL MORRIS!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

your sig is there......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2005)

I had it, but then I ran AVG and managed to get rid of it.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 4, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> Hot bleach seems to do the trick.




I used block whitener, followed by a sanitizer. You can use "hot" anything, but if it isn't 180º or over, and that's a lot hotter than you might think, it ain't gonna do no good. And using the bleach is a health code violation.

HTH


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 4, 2005)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> I spend all my life avoiding unsanitary message boards, and look what happens!
> 
> I was young and thought I was invincible...but the sig virus got me. I only hope I can survive.
> 
> Aaaahh! I'm hallucinating! Bart Simpson in hiding in the off-topic log...wearing some kind of hat!





Remember folks to ALWAYS use protection on message boards!!!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 4, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Remember folks to ALWAYS use protection on message boards!!!




NO kiddin'!!!!! . Wow...forum ---, is a new thing.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 5, 2005)

I just went into my sig, took it out, and stuck in a link to Ankh-Morpork Guard's story hour.  If you've got about two days to spare and you don't mind insomnia, go read it.  It's consumed my life for the past three days.   (that would be Heroes of Another Kind to ya'll ignorant folk)

Also he's inspired me to start a PbP Star Wars d20 game centered on an idea I've had for the past week or so....hmmmm....


----------

